# connexion internet rtc



## Phil78 (28 Avril 2002)

Puisque je suis dans le forum je continue.
À la maison je me connecte sur internet par une ligne téléphonique classique. La connexion est très peu stable, je déconnecte parfois toutes les deux minutes : c'est insupportable ; parfois pas. Et ce, quelque soit le règlage modem (V34 ou V90). 
Je veux bien que la ligne soit dégueulasse mais enfin quand sur la même ligne je me conecte à partir du imac familial, sur le même fournisseur, etc... ; ça ne déconnecte jamais.

Y a t-il une solution à cela pour un ibook combo 12" ?

Merci.

Phil


----------



## maousse (28 Avril 2002)

ouais, attendre 10.2 où apple nous promet un meilleur support des modems rtc un peu trop capricieux (enfin il me semble avoir lu ça quelquepart)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai exactement le même problème que toi et j'ai pas encore vu de solution...


----------



## dupz (30 Avril 2002)

aparamment ce toujours le meme probleme avec les modems rtc internes sur les portables, (pb g3 233 et ibook les deux machines que j'ai utilisé)
essaye avec un modem externe ca peut etre plus stable, ou alors une solution l'adsl ;o))
souvent, je me faisait deconnecter quand quelqu'un essayait de me joindre par tel.......j'ai meme fait verifier ma ligne par ft et ca n'a rien changé, apparament c du a un pb de stabilisation de la ligne, car lorsque tu depasse un certain temp de connection ca na plante plus.....


----------



## Luc G (30 Avril 2002)

Même chose chez moi (ibook 466) : déconnexions relativement fréquentes dans les 5 premières minutes puis ça se calme, très peu de pbs ensuite. Les coms, c'est magique (et un peu pénible...)


----------



## Nathalex (30 Avril 2002)

Question : quels sont vos FAI ? Etes-vous tous chez wanadoo ?

Je suis aussi concerné par le problème qui a déjà été évoqué plusieurs fois sur ces forums. Très très souvent (je ne me souviens pas de contre-exemple), le FAI était wanadoo. 

Alors était-ce wanadoo parce que c'est wanadoo le problème ou parce que, vue la part de marché de wanadoo, on a toutes les chances de tomber sur des wanadiens ?

Merci de votre réponse


----------



## Kalamarrrrr (1 Mai 2002)

Salut, j'ai le même problème avec un iBook 600 et je l'ai en partie réglé en décochant l'option "autoriser la correction d'erreur et la compression par le modem".
Ca marche sous OS 9.2 et X. Par contre ca marche plus depuis la mise a jour OS 10.1.4

Fred


----------



## maousse (1 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Nathalex:
*Question : quels sont vos FAI ? Etes-vous tous chez wanadoo ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Perso, j'ai pu tester ça  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 avec wanadoo, club-internet et free.fr.

Avec les 3 FAIs, déconnexions dans les 5 premières minutes ou tout va bien, au petit bonheur la chance. tout ça alors que mon performa avec son modem olitec sur la même ligne n'a aucun problème quel que soit le FAI...

J'en ai conclu que ce n'était pas un problème de FAI pour cette fois...


----------



## Nathalex (1 Mai 2002)

Merci ! Il suffit d'un contre-exemple pour invalider une théorie...


----------



## Benji (1 Mai 2002)

pour moi aucun problemes sur tiscali, reglage d usine du modem (ibook 12"), connexion rapide et stable.
je ne sais pas quoi dire mais franchement quand on peut se permettre l adsl et que la ville ou vous habitez est couverte, n hesitez pas : 300 balles par mois, vous vous y retrouvez largement


----------



## iBooker (3 Mai 2002)

Salut à tous

Jai un abonnement chez Libertysurf depuis environ 1 an et un accès libre chez Wanadoo depuis début Janvier :
- Avec Libertysurf, aucun problème de déconnexion quelle que soit lheure (iBook 600 Combo OS X ou iMac 400DV OS 9).
- Avec Wanadoo, cest la CATA; déconnexion régulière les premières minutes (surtout en soirée).
Après un premier contact avec leur assistance, la réponse a été de configurer mon iBook avec des paramètres de Windows (hihihihi...).
Deuxième contact plus virulent en précisant quil y a une vie sans Microsoft et en expliquant les nombreux avantages dOS X.
Réponse : réglages de base dOS 9...
Du coup jai laisser tomber Wanadoo (qui fonctionne pourtant très bien avec des PCs).

Je vous recommande Libertysurf pour la qualité des connections et pour le choix du forfait que lon peut modifier dun mois sur lautre.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2002)

Pour ma part en V34 je deconnect beaucoup moins, pur hasard? en tout ka ca marche!!!


----------



## Kalamarrrrr (8 Mai 2002)

Ceci dit, chez moi, le même accès à wanadoo marche très bien avec mon G4 et très mal avec l'iBook (sur la même ligne bien entendu, et avec le même cable modem); donc le problème ne vient apparemment pas que de Wanadoo...

Fred


----------



## Jean-iMarc (9 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Frederic Picard:
*je l'ai en partie réglé en décochant l'option "autoriser la correction d'erreur et la compression par le modem".
Ca marche sous OS 9.2 et X. Par contre ca marche plus depuis la mise a jour OS 10.1.4

Fred*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Quel ne fût pas mon étonnement, je n'avais pas utilisé le modem interne depuis la màj X.1.4 (because chez moi airport), et là, me voila obligé de retourner sous 9  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




avec X, le modem se connecte, récupère l'adresse ip etc..., et c'est tout, rien ne passe, même pas un ping


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2002)

Salut
J'ai eu le même problème avec 1 Ibook 500. Il se déconnectait tout le temps. Celui ci tournait sous OS 9 avec Wanadoo. Je l'ai passé sous OS X et depuis plus aucun problème de déconnexion. Etait ce un problème avec IE ?


----------



## macarel (8 Juin 2002)

Il semble que tout le monde st content de libertysurf. Pour la connexion "régulière" no problem, par contre leur machin "réciproke" est une catastrophe, ne me demande pas pourquoi, il sont imcapable de me répondre. C'est bien beau d'offrir des heures gratuites, mais ils sont vraiment inutilisables. Deconnexion toute les deux minutes.
Ciao
leen


----------



## macarel (9 Juin 2002)

Il semble que tout le monde st content de libertysurf. Pour la connexion "régulière" no problem, par contre leur machin "réciproke" est une catastrophe, ne me demande pas pourquoi, il sont imcapable de me répondre. C'est bien beau d'offrir des heures gratuites, mais ils sont vraiment inutilisables. Deconnexion toute les deux minutes.
Ciao
leen


----------



## macinside (9 Juin 2002)

Une petie info sur vos probleme de deconnexion : il semble que wanadoo a modifier ses serveurs de connexions ce qui pose de gros probleme avec les génération de modem utiliser actullement par apple (sur les Ti les ibook dual usb et les imac G4)


----------



## Nathalex (9 Juin 2002)

J'ai déjà posté plusieurs fois sur ce thème : mon iBook 600 et mon iMac 800 ont tous les deux des gros soucis de connexion....

En fait, depuis que j'ai réactivé le son du modem, je me suis rendu compte que nombre de mes connexions infructueuses (il est fréquent que je n'arrive pas à me connecter du tout) surviennent quand le modem fait un énorme grésillement en plus de la tonalité (y compris si j'appelle le 3611).

Wanadoo semblent hors de cause sur ce coup-là, les problèmes surviennent quelque soit la norme modem, l'éventuelle compression des en-têtes, etc... et naturellement sur d'autres lignes que chez moi.

Sur l'ibook, il semblerait que les choses marchent normalement quand la machine est froide (ou ne chauffe pas)

Les forums du support Apple ont des messages très fournis sur ce thème et peu apportent de vraies réponses.

C'est quand même chiant d'être obligé de garder un PC dans un coin pour pouvoir se connecter en cas de non fonctionnement simultané de 2 macs !!!!!! J'en viens à m'en demander si je ne vais pas m'acheter un modem Olitec à 70 euros...


----------



## Floppy (9 Juin 2002)

Je n'avais pas vraiment de problème avec mon iBook 500 mais depuis que je suis passé au TiBook, c'est la cata.

Je me connecte et a priori la connexion est maintenue mais il n'y a plus rien qui passe dans le tuyau au bout d'une minute ou deux.

La console regorge de message du type :

Jun 5 21:04:53 localhost lookupd[179]: DNSAgent: dns_fqdn_query_server - query failed for 193.252.19.4

Jun 5 21:04:58 localhost lookupd[179]: DNSAgent: dns_send_query_server - timeout for 193.252.19.3

Jun 5 21:05:03 localhost lookupd[179]: DNSAgent: dns_send_query_server - timeout for 193.252.19.3

Jun 5 21:05:05 localhost lookupd[179]: Caught SIGHUP - reset

Jun 5 21:05:08 localhost lookupd[179]: DNSAgent: dns_send_query_server - timeout for 193.252.19.3

Jun 5 21:05:08 localhost lookupd[179]: DNSAgent: dns_fqdn_query_server - query failed for 193.252.19.3

Jun 5 21:05:08 localhost lookupd[179]: DNSAgent: dns_send_query_server - send failed for 193.252.19.4

Jun 5 21:05:08 localhost lookupd[179]: DNSAgent: dns_fqdn_query_server - query failed for 193.252.19.4

Vous aurez reconnu l'adresse IP des DNS de Wanadoo.

J'ai installé la "nouvelle" version du driver du modem USB interne recommandée par l'auteur d'Alistel ( Voir cette page ) mais ce n'est pas meilleur pour autant.


----------



## Floppy (9 Juin 2002)

Je me demande si vous obtenez les mêmes messages que moi dans la Console.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2002)

Que ce soit en France ou au Canada, je rencontre le même problème de déconnection à répétition... grrrrr!
Ce n'est apparemment pas les FAI qui soient en cause, mais bien le système interne de la machine.
Il y a des cliquetis bizarres avant la déconnection, est ça aussi pour vous???
J'ai un TI 400 et mon collègue un PC, lui passe, moi pas , sur la même ligne, j'ai un peu les g...es.
je suis encore sous 9.2, mais...
Il parait que sous X ça marche mieux?


----------



## Floppy (11 Juin 2002)

Ça ne marche pas mieux sous X par contre ça marche mieux à 33600 (V. 34).

J'entends pas de cliquetis.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Juin 2002)

La différence entre les deux c'est quoi?


----------



## Nathalex (11 Juin 2002)

La différence ? le débit de connexion.
En V90, quand j'arrive à me connecter, cela peut atteindre 45333 bps alors que le V34 ne dépasse jamais le 33600..

Je crois que le V34 est une norme plus ancienne, donc moins rapide. Je trouve même curieux qu'Apple ait réussi à faire avaler ce morceau-là : "Vous avez un modem en V90, c'est pas qu'il soit pourri mais il serait largement souhaitable que vous l'utilisiez comme un V34, même si on sait bien que plus personne n'en fabrique depuis deux ans"

Je sais bien que de moins en moins de gens vont utiliser les modems au fur et à mesure du développement du haut débit mais quand même. J'achèterais bien une borne airport mais si le modem qui est dedans est le même que celui de mon ibook ou imac, je vais encore l'avoir pour ma pomme


----------



## loriscoutin (11 Juin 2002)

je crois que les modems apple sont brides car ils sont pas de bonne qualit
j'ai entendu une histoire comme ca y'a un petit bout de temps


----------



## Floppy (12 Juin 2002)

C'est la cata depuis hier. Même en V.34, je me connecte à 28800 et deconnexion au bout de deux minutes.


----------



## loriscoutin (12 Juin 2002)

waou ca devient grave la 
quelqu'un connait un soft pour tester les modems car la je pense que c'est pas une question de scripts


----------



## macarel (12 Juin 2002)

Comment on fait pour voir la vitesse de connexion sous X?????
Leen


----------



## loriscoutin (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par leen:
*Comment on fait pour voir la vitesse de connexion sous X?????
Leen*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

faut lancer l'application connexion internet tu peux l'avoir dans la barre des menus sous forme de téléphone qui indique l'état du modem


----------



## Nathalex (12 Juin 2002)

Bienvenue au club Floppy   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La nouveauté du jour : Mac OS X m'indique que je suis encore connecté, en regardant Internet Connect, je vois que le modem envoie des données mais ne reçoit rien. Et pour cause !!!! Si je décroche mon téléphone, il a la tonalité et je pourrais appeler sans soucis puisque la ligne est libre et non occupée par le modem.

De mieux en mieux


----------



## loriscoutin (12 Juin 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Nathalex:
*Bienvenue au club Floppy    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La nouveauté du jour : Mac OS X m'indique que je suis encore connecté, en regardant Internet Connect, je vois que le modem envoie des données mais ne reçoit rien. Et pour cause !!!! Si je décroche mon téléphone, il a la tonalité et je pourrais appeler sans soucis puisque la ligne est libre et non occupée par le modem.

De mieux en mieux   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

waouuuu ca devient chaud


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

Bon en tout cas, je viens de passer au V34 et il semble, mais c'est subjectif... que ça marche un peu mieux!
Il y a toujours les cliquetis, mais moins... sur mon Ti 400.
Pour la borne airport, j'aimerai savoir si le débit actuel est un frein pour le bon fonctionnement?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2002)

Bon en tout cas, je viens de passer au V34 et il semble, mais c'est subjectif... que ça marche un peu mieux!
Il y a toujours les cliquetis, mais moins... sur mon Ti 400.
Pour la borne airport, j'aimerai savoir si le débit actuel est un frein pour le bon fonctionnement?


----------



## Floppy (12 Juin 2002)

Ça alors ! J'ai passé la soirée dans les sables mouvants : déconnexions toutes les deux minutes, connexions à 28800, débit à 340 octets/seconde...

Y'a 1/2 ça a déconnecté 3 fois en 2 minutes !

Et voilà que maintenant ça roule à toute berzingue ! Connexion à 49333, plein débit à 5 Ko/s, pas de déconnexion depuis 1/2 heure !

Est-ce que mon modem interne est subitement tombé en marche, ou est-ce que FT a fini de parasiter son réseau, ou est-ce que Wanadoo à rebooter ses modems ? Je ne saurais jamais...


----------



## Floppy (12 Juin 2002)

Oh j'ai ma 3ème étoile


----------



## loriscoutin (12 Juin 2002)

t'as essayé avec tous les différents scripts de modem fournis


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Juin 2002)

Bon, depuis que je suis passé au V34, moins de problèmes de déconnection, plus de rapidité à l'accés aux pages... ma foi ;-) va comprendre Charles...
sur mon Ti 400 en tous les cas.


----------



## iBen (13 Juin 2002)

je fais mieux que vous  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai un ibook SE génération sans firewire. LE modem interne ne se connecte que lorsque je décroche un téléphone quelconque branché sur la même ligne. C'est le seul moyen pour que le modem accroche la tonalité et donc se connecte...
J4ai essayé sous 9 plusieurs commandes AT mais rien à fair eil est borné ! Vu que j'ai l'ADSL ce n'est pas un souci mais quand je me déplace ça me gêne, d'autant que quand je dis que je fini par me connecter c'est souvent à moins de 20000 bps...

Je vais réessayer sous X mais je crois que ça change rien...


----------

